# Diagramm erstellen



## Gast1 (4. Sep 2008)

```
/* ===========================================================
 * JFreeChart : a free chart library for the Java(tm) platform
 * ===========================================================
 *
 * (C) Copyright 2000-2004, by Object Refinery Limited and Contributors.
 *
 * Project Info:  [url]http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/index.html[/url]
 *
 * This library is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms
 * of the GNU Lesser General Public License as published by the Free Software Foundation;
 * either version 2.1 of the License, or (at your option) any later version.
 *
 * This library is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY;
 * without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
 * See the GNU Lesser General Public License for more details.
 *
 * You should have received a copy of the GNU Lesser General Public License along with this
 * library; if not, write to the Free Software Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330,
 * Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.
 *
 * [Java is a trademark or registered trademark of Sun Microsystems, Inc. 
 * in the United States and other countries.]
 *
 * -------------------
 * LineChartDemo1.java
 * -------------------
 * (C) Copyright 2002-2004, by Object Refinery Limited and Contributors.
 *
 * Original Author:  David Gilbert (for Object Refinery Limited);
 * Contributor(s):   -;
 *
 * $Id: LineChartDemo1.java,v 1.27 2004/05/27 09:10:42 mungady Exp $
 *
 * Changes
 * -------
 * 08-Apr-2002 : Version 1 (DG);
 * 30-May-2002 : Modified to display values on the chart (DG);
 * 25-Jun-2002 : Removed redundant import (DG);
 * 11-Oct-2002 : Fixed errors reported by Checkstyle (DG);
 *
 */

package org.jfree.chart.demo;

import java.awt.BasicStroke;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;

import org.jfree.chart.ChartFactory;
import org.jfree.chart.ChartPanel;
import org.jfree.chart.JFreeChart;
import org.jfree.chart.axis.NumberAxis;
import org.jfree.chart.plot.CategoryPlot;
import org.jfree.chart.plot.PlotOrientation;
import org.jfree.chart.renderer.category.LineAndShapeRenderer;
import org.jfree.data.category.CategoryDataset;
import org.jfree.data.category.DefaultCategoryDataset;
import org.jfree.ui.ApplicationFrame;
import org.jfree.ui.RefineryUtilities;

/**
 * A simple demonstration application showing how to create a line chart using data from a
 * {@link CategoryDataset}.
 */
public class LineChartDemo1 extends ApplicationFrame {

    /**
     * Creates a new demo.
     *
     * @param title  the frame title.
     */
    public LineChartDemo1(final String title) {
        super(title);
        final CategoryDataset dataset = createDataset();
        final JFreeChart chart = createChart(dataset);
        final ChartPanel chartPanel = new ChartPanel(chart);
        chartPanel.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(500, 270));
        setContentPane(chartPanel);
    }

    /**
     * Creates a sample dataset.
     * 
     * @return The dataset.
     */
    private CategoryDataset createDataset() {
        
        // row keys...
        final String series1 = "First";
        final String series2 = "Second";
        final String series3 = "Third";

        // column keys...
        final String type1 = "Type 1";
        final String type2 = "Type 2";
        final String type3 = "Type 3";
        final String type4 = "Type 4";
        final String type5 = "Type 5";
        final String type6 = "Type 6";
        final String type7 = "Type 7";
        final String type8 = "Type 8";

        // create the dataset...
        final DefaultCategoryDataset dataset = new DefaultCategoryDataset();

        dataset.addValue(1.0, series1, type1);
        dataset.addValue(4.0, series1, type2);
        dataset.addValue(3.0, series1, type3);
        dataset.addValue(5.0, series1, type4);
        dataset.addValue(5.0, series1, type5);
        dataset.addValue(7.0, series1, type6);
        dataset.addValue(7.0, series1, type7);
        dataset.addValue(8.0, series1, type8);

        dataset.addValue(5.0, series2, type1);
        dataset.addValue(7.0, series2, type2);
        dataset.addValue(6.0, series2, type3);
        dataset.addValue(8.0, series2, type4);
        dataset.addValue(4.0, series2, type5);
        dataset.addValue(4.0, series2, type6);
        dataset.addValue(2.0, series2, type7);
        dataset.addValue(1.0, series2, type8);

        dataset.addValue(4.0, series3, type1);
        dataset.addValue(3.0, series3, type2);
        dataset.addValue(2.0, series3, type3);
        dataset.addValue(3.0, series3, type4);
        dataset.addValue(6.0, series3, type5);
        dataset.addValue(3.0, series3, type6);
        dataset.addValue(4.0, series3, type7);
        dataset.addValue(3.0, series3, type8);

        return dataset;
                
    }
    
    /**
     * Creates a sample chart.
     * 
     * @param dataset  a dataset.
     * 
     * @return The chart.
     */
    private JFreeChart createChart(final CategoryDataset dataset) {
        
        // create the chart...
        final JFreeChart chart = ChartFactory.createLineChart(
            "Line Chart Demo 1",       // chart title
            "Type",                    // domain axis label
            "Value",                   // range axis label
            dataset,                   // data
            PlotOrientation.VERTICAL,  // orientation
            true,                      // include legend
            true,                      // tooltips
            false                      // urls
        );

        // NOW DO SOME OPTIONAL CUSTOMISATION OF THE CHART...
//        final StandardLegend legend = (StandardLegend) chart.getLegend();
  //      legend.setDisplaySeriesShapes(true);
    //    legend.setShapeScaleX(1.5);
      //  legend.setShapeScaleY(1.5);
        //legend.setDisplaySeriesLines(true);

        chart.setBackgroundPaint(Color.white);

        final CategoryPlot plot = (CategoryPlot) chart.getPlot();
        plot.setBackgroundPaint(Color.lightGray);
        plot.setRangeGridlinePaint(Color.white);

        // customise the range axis...
        final NumberAxis rangeAxis = (NumberAxis) plot.getRangeAxis();
        rangeAxis.setStandardTickUnits(NumberAxis.createIntegerTickUnits());
        rangeAxis.setAutoRangeIncludesZero(true);

        // ****************************************************************************
        // * JFREECHART DEVELOPER GUIDE                                               *
        // * The JFreeChart Developer Guide, written by David Gilbert, is available   *
        // * to purchase from Object Refinery Limited:                                *
        // *                                                                          *
        // * [url]http://www.object-refinery.com/jfreechart/guide.html[/url]                     *
        // *                                                                          *
        // * Sales are used to provide funding for the JFreeChart project - please    * 
        // * support us so that we can continue developing free software.             *
        // ****************************************************************************
        
        // customise the renderer...
        final LineAndShapeRenderer renderer = (LineAndShapeRenderer) plot.getRenderer();
//        renderer.setDrawShapes(true);

        renderer.setSeriesStroke(
            0, new BasicStroke(
                2.0f, BasicStroke.CAP_ROUND, BasicStroke.JOIN_ROUND,
                1.0f, new float[] {10.0f, 6.0f}, 0.0f
            )
        );
        renderer.setSeriesStroke(
            1, new BasicStroke(
                2.0f, BasicStroke.CAP_ROUND, BasicStroke.JOIN_ROUND,
                1.0f, new float[] {6.0f, 6.0f}, 0.0f
            )
        );
        renderer.setSeriesStroke(
            2, new BasicStroke(
                2.0f, BasicStroke.CAP_ROUND, BasicStroke.JOIN_ROUND,
                1.0f, new float[] {2.0f, 6.0f}, 0.0f
            )
        );
        // OPTIONAL CUSTOMISATION COMPLETED.
        
        return chart;
    }
    
    /**
     * Starting point for the demonstration application.
     *
     * @param args  ignored.
     */
    public static void main(final String[] args) {

        final LineChartDemo1 demo = new LineChartDemo1("Line Chart Demo");
        demo.pack();
        RefineryUtilities.centerFrameOnScreen(demo);
        demo.setVisible(true);

    }

}
```





Es gibt leider ein Fehler.
der eclipse kennt dieser Importe nicht.
Weiss jemand warum er es nicht kennt.

Außerdem ich habe die Java 1.5 Version




```
import org.jfree.chart.ChartFactory;
import org.jfree.chart.ChartPanel;
import org.jfree.chart.JFreeChart;
import org.jfree.chart.axis.NumberAxis;
import org.jfree.chart.plot.CategoryPlot;
import org.jfree.chart.plot.PlotOrientation;
import org.jfree.chart.renderer.category.LineAndShapeRenderer;
import org.jfree.data.category.CategoryDataset;
import org.jfree.data.category.DefaultCategoryDataset;
import org.jfree.ui.ApplicationFrame;
import org.jfree.ui.RefineryUtilities;
```


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=441791
    Antwort  28. 08. 2008, 12:36


zum Test des imports reicht übrigens

```
import org.jfree.chart.ChartPanel; 

public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        ChartPanel p = null;
    }
}
```


----------



## Gast (4. Sep 2008)

Wie meinst du mit "zum Test des imports"


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2008)

um eine Fehlermeldung wie von dir genannt ("der eclipse kennt dieser Importe nicht.") zu bekommen reicht so ein 12-Zeilen-Programm,
du musst nicht 250 Zeilen posten

es geht allein darum die Libray zu importieren, wenn sich mein Beispiel-Programm ohne Fehler kompilieren läßt,
dann auch dein großes


----------



## Gast (4. Sep 2008)

Wie meinst du mit "zum Test des imports"


----------

